# Respond with GIFs!



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 16, 2012)

(except for this first post) respond using gifs only!


----------



## Law (Aug 16, 2012)

edit: I found a better one. I'm the dude in the forklift, this thread is the SUV.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, this is my thread


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Well, this is my *prowlers *thread


Bitch please. prowler would beat the shit out of you with gifs.


----------



## Santee (Aug 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Well, this is my thread


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this is my *prowlers *thread
> ...


Too bad he rage quit. 








Santee said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this is my thread


----------



## Santee (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Aug 16, 2012)

Dubstep.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Santee (Aug 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Santee said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


>


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh mah gawd.. was that my first post showin a GIF?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 17, 2012)

GET OUTTA HERE!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Oh mah gawd.. was that my first post showin a GIF?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>



Hang on, backin' up


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Xuphor (Aug 17, 2012)

This whole thread makes me just sit and stare at it uncareingly.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2012)

This is me entering this thread. Then leaving.


Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


>


NXENZ WINS THE THREAD!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2012)

CROWDSURFING!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2012)

How threads end up when Trolls enter.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> How threads end up when Trolls enter.


----------



## Flame (Aug 17, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> How threads end up when Trolls enter.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2012)

And this is your everyday EOF attention whore


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Aug 17, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> And this is your everyday EOF attention whore


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok ok last one I swear, Ill end this with a mind fuck.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Ok ok last one I swear, Ill end this with a mind fuck.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 17, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> And this is your everyday EOF attention whore


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

@*Black-Ice*


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> @*Black-Ice*


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


>


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 17, 2012)

I've had enough EoF for one day.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Can we agree that I win now?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Can we agree that I win now?


You said i won?!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Can we agree that I win now?
> ...


You won the thread
I win life


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Can we agree that I win now?
> ...


Surprise motherfucker


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Santee said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)

First I park my car, then I fuck your bitch


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Santee said:


> First I park my car, then i fuck your bitch


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > First I park my car, then i fuck your bitch


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Santee said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Santee said:
> ...


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Santee said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Santee said:
> ...


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

DONT LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)

It's YOU


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Santee said:


> It's YOU


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

non gif post. 
nice thread.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Narayan said:


> non gif post.
> nice thread.







COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > non gif post.
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 17, 2012)

This thread is now an Excitebike track.
Now with addedd gif-yness!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 17, 2012)

I believe that of all the threads, this one uses the most bandwidth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Spoiler: ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Spoiler: ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> I believe that of all the threads, this one uses the most bandwidth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

Can I post APNGs here?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 17, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Can I post APNGs here?


 if it's a gif yes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>





Spoiler: *shrug*


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 17, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > Can I post APNGs here?
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> if it's a gif yes.


Um... APNGs are animated pictures like GIFs, but they're smaller in file size and have less colour restrictions. AfaIk, Firefox is the only browser that allows you to view them without any plugins.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > if it's a gif yes.
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Spoiler: Pizza


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 17, 2012)

A successful thread by NeoSupaMario?!
Well now I've seen everything!





And EZ-Megaman: sure.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...




*right clicks*
*opens image in new tab*
*sees .jpg*


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > EZ-Megaman said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Forget this thread. MY PEOPLE NEED ME.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Forget this thread. MY PEOPLE NEED ME.







Problem?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Forget this thread. MY PEOPLE NEED ME.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Forget this thread. MY PEOPLE NEED ME.
> ...








Problem?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...







For no reason.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>



How about now?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



Deal with it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...







Its 4am, im tired.
Im out
but before i go I must say again.


This is my thread ;O;


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)

I leave this thread starts churning out


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> This is my thread ;O;


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2012)

PETA just got fucking serious


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 17, 2012)

THIS is how the World Ends...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

macmanhigh said:


> THIS is how the World Ends...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2012)

macmanhigh said:


> THIS is how the World Ends...


Nintendo E3 2013 Conference. Believe.



Iwata will drop the bomb.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2012)

soulx said:


> macmanhigh said:
> 
> 
> > THIS is how the World Ends...
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

soulx said:


> macmanhigh said:
> 
> 
> > THIS is how the World Ends...
> ...


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 18, 2012)

tom10122 said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## broitsak (Aug 18, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> tom10122 said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...







Beat that.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > tom10122 said:
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

For all of you that remember the arcade days...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 21, 2012)

BUMP NOT LETTING THIS DIE EVEN IF I HAVE TO DOUBLE POST.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> BUMP NOT LETTING THIS DIE EVEN IF I HAVE TO DOUBLE POST.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Santee (Aug 22, 2012)

Srsly you guizes, srsly, you guizes


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 22, 2012)

MORE AVENGERS GIFS


----------



## broitsak (Aug 22, 2012)

After seeing Guild's new avatar.No offence.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 22, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> After seeing Guild's new avatar.No offence.



I don't get it.


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing Guild's new avatar.No offence.
> ...



he misses his waifu guildylocks


----------



## broitsak (Aug 22, 2012)

Law said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


Just got used to seeing your other avatar.I was surprised you changed it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 22, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Just got used to seeing your other avatar.I was surprised you changed it.



Well if you need an analyst and a therapist, I'm here.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Just got used to seeing your other avatar.I was surprised you changed it.
> ...


...screw you.


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 22, 2012)

Law said:


>



There's never enough Arrested Development gifs.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## _kbnft (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 23, 2012)

I came here to~


Spoiler


----------



## Santee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey when I say a thread is dead, then its dead!


----------



## broitsak (Aug 23, 2012)

Santee said:


> Hey when I say a thread is dead, then its dead!


----------



## Santee (Aug 23, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Hey when I say a thread is dead, then its dead!


----------



## broitsak (Aug 23, 2012)

Santee said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Santee said:
> ...


----------



## Santee (Aug 23, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 23, 2012)

Santee said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Santee said:
> ...


----------



## Santee (Aug 23, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 23, 2012)

Santee said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Santee said:
> ...


----------



## Santee (Aug 23, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 23, 2012)

Santee said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Santee said:
> ...


----------



## Santee (Aug 23, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

I love reddit.

A whole collection of gifs from infomercials.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Langin (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>



Fuck the rules no gifs in my post


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I love reddit.
> 
> A whole collection of gifs from infomercials.








Infomercials just piss me off, they portray the average human to be a complete moron that can't manage to put on their trousers in the morning without serious injury.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Infomercials just piss me off, they portray the average human to be a complete moron that can't manage to put on their trousers in the morning without serious injury.



That's why it's so funny.

Admittedly infomercials became twice as interesting once Pitchmen came out. Of course infomercials still held a "zero" on the interest scale and zero times two still equals zero but you get the point.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Tom (Aug 24, 2012)

We did I subscribe to this :facepalm


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

tom10122 said:


> We did I subscribe to this :facepalm


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> tom10122 said:
> 
> 
> > We did I subscribe to this :facepalm


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> tom10122 said:
> 
> 
> > We did I subscribe to this :facepalm


lol. i was just reading about the team ninja post in USN about "boob physics"

now i'm thinking "butt physics" spank them butts and they bounce.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


Some Dew will cheer you up.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



Dude...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...



Well done.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Can a worth while Gif-ka-teer enter this thread? This nope shit is getting old.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >



Bath salts. You should do 'em too.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > ~snip



This is going to be good.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Not even [member='TaeWong'] spams this much.




Good night.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Not even [member='TaeWong'] spams this much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitch Please.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Not even [member='TaeWong'] spams this much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Not even [member='TaeWong'] spams this much.
> ...



First I will park my bike, and then I will fuck you.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Not even [member='TaeWong'] spams this much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Not even [member='TaeWong'] spams this much.
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Well its time for me to leave.
But before I do,
@[member='p1ngpong']


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Well its time for me to leave.
> But before I do,
> @[member='p1ngpong']


----------



## Santee (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


Did you just repost my gif, and rephrase my words, for shame lad, for shame.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Well its time for me to leave.
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Santee said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



Sure, lad. I'm going to go through 17 pages to make sure I don't infringe on the GIFs that others are entitled to.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Sure, lad. I'm going to go through 17 pages to make sure I don't infringe on the GIFs that others are entitled to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got my stuff from eBay


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I just got my stuff from eBay


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, lad. I'm going to go through 17 pages to make sure I don't infringe on the GIFs that others are entitled to.
> ...


I got your droids right here. Come at me.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my stuff from eBay


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I just got my stuff from eBay


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 25, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my stuff from eBay


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 25, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 25, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 25, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 25, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 25, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 25, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 25, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


Can't see your GIF (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I'll just keep dancing.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



I learned early on that they don't allow hot linking, so just grab the image link and paste it into Imgur.com


----------



## broitsak (Aug 25, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...







Do you see it now?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...



Yes... Not exactly how I dance.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 25, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...







Same here.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 25, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Do you see it now?








That's more like it.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 25, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Do you see it now?
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 25, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Aug 25, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 25, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## broitsak (Aug 25, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 25, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## broitsak (Aug 25, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 25, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 25, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Another World (Aug 25, 2012)

-another world


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

I GET IT.


----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I GET IT.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 26, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I GET IT.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 26, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...



Deal with it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 26, 2012)

Your image is broken, so...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 26, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Your image is broken, so...



Fixed it so...


----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Aug 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 27, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 27, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## broitsak (Aug 27, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Kong Fan said:
> 
> 
> >


I dont see anything


----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

I sat there,
and watched the whole gif


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 27, 2012)

Now I'm just throwing crap out there.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 27, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 28, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


>


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


Well, then, take some "KiNG of PiNG" [member='AbdallahTerro']


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 28, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 28, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 28, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2012)

Spoiler: You never said they had to be animated


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 28, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2012)

This thread.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> This thread.


Fixed.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > This thread.
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 29, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

KingVamp said:


>


Yes, that's an unfortunate side effect from too much gaming.




but it's well worth it.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>


I will not have another good thread shut down.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...







Does this show?


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Does this show?


Keep it up and this might happen:


----------



## broitsak (Aug 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Does this show?
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


Yay, win.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...







:3


----------



## broitsak (Aug 29, 2012)

tigris said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

tigris said:


> :3


----------



## broitsak (Aug 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > :3







Im Nexy and i know it~


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > tigris said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Aug 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


You can't get away that easy.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > You can't get away that easy.







I'm thinking sushi.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> >


FIXED.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


> -snip-


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


I'll send your cat to save you


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Kong Fan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


Fix'd.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


Edit: Fixed.
Now he has something to look at . . . umm . . . yeah, nevermind.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Kong Fan said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Nxenz said:


>


Nice kitty ... think fast.





EDIT : Wait, that's a dog. I'm not doing very well today, am I?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


I'll wake you up.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Kong Fan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Kong Fan said:
> ...


Poor kid. I'll make you happy again.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


You think that's scary, how about this :


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


How about this :


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


Where you think U goin' ?
I'll chase you down in my car.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


Meh invention!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...



That's so cool! Ermagawsh... C-can't... Hold it!


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

@[member='chavosaur']


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 30, 2012)

Otter says





Enough of the fucking stacking!


(we're tired of the quote pyramids)


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 30, 2012)

"Otter" than this gifs of course.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Otter says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

We'll go with single quotation ... not-pyramids.





Kong Fan said:


>


Speaking of "catapults" ...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > :3


PNG


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> We'll go with single quotation ... not-pyramids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

tigris said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

Nxenz said:


>


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

Is that the joke or is hotlinking not allowed.
Requesting stickman gifs, no need for quote chains.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

Wait, which image didn't work with hotlinking? I'm lost.













Request granted.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

THe stupid gifs one, and I found a site


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

Oops




I'll have to remember not to use that site anymore.

EDIT : fixed


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

Stickman gifs!? 
Yay!


----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

_kbnft said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 31, 2012)

Longest GIF I've ever seen. Even has credits and outtakes.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Longest GIF I've ever seen. Even has credits and outtakes.


Best gif find ever


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Longest GIF I've ever seen. Even has credits and outtakes.


I kinda think this one's longer.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> Requesting stickman gifs.


Another one.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nxenz said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >







Dont you dare!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 1, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

you shall do as i say


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 1, 2012)

No, *YOU* shall do what *I* say !!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> No, *YOU* shall do what *I* say !!!
> -snip-


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


*TWITCH*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 1, 2012)

Nxenz said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> >


pic is broke


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


fixed.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...







Falcon kick?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


broke again


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

broke^^


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> broke^^


Dang it. Somethings not right here. Carry on then.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

All recently posted images are working, on my end.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> All recently posted images are working, on my end.


I can see them too. Then the problem isn't from me.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> All recently posted images are working, on my end.


same here


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > All recently posted images are working, on my end.
> ...


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...







Come at me bro


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-


Dude, its more like this.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

triassic911 said:


>


ONE OF THESE DAYS IM GONNA HIT LAND AND WHEN I DO UR DEAD


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


trololololol


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Spoiler


Pretty sure this is what they call psychological torture...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> *snip*



Fuck off. Don't post fucking pony shit here.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)

triassic911 said:


>


I stared at this god forsaken thing for like 20 mins waiting to hit land! D:


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


U mad?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



I'm not the one who has some sort of mental retardation.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Now now Guild, no need to be mad


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2012)

@The Catboy






I don't befriend brony shits.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> @The Catboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Jump the gun don't we?
Posting a picture from a show doesn't mean I watch the show.
It means I found a picture and found it funny, then posted it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Jump the gun don't we?
> Posting a picture from a show doesn't mean I watch the show.
> It means I found a picture and found it funny, then posted it.



The image wasn't even funny and even liking and promoting brony imagery makes you a brony. Case closed.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Jump the gun don't we?
> ...







Hatred only begets more hatred.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The image wasn't even funny and even liking and promoting brony imagery makes you a brony. Case closed.



I have never _ever_ been so tempted to post ponies 
and then dare somebody to say something about it. 

Two words:
Lighten.
Up.

This isn't worth an argument of any length.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2012)

Brony shit just shouldn't venture past dedicated brony threads.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2012)

NSFW



Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2012)

Winter is Coming​


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Brony shit just shouldn't venture past dedicated brony threads.


Isn't that what got the spam thread taken down?


Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Winter is Coming


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 3, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Brony shit just shouldn't venture past dedicated brony threads.
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 3, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 3, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...



Fuck you. I have a shiny sword and bats.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Sep 3, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> >



My mom!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 3, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


FLIP!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Sep 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


>


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 3, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>


Taters gonna tate.


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 3, 2012)

triassic911 said:


>


Phone trouble?


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


dealing with it ...




...done.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 3, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


PATIENCE




Genocide takes time. . . I'm working on it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 3, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Spoiler


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2012)

Since everyone loves Gangnam style:

http://imgur.com/a/kXkeY


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


>


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Since everyone loves Gangnam style:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/kXkeY


Maya Fey approves of the link posted by Guild


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> >



You're really loving those infomercial gifs I posted, huh?


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You're really loving those infomercial gifs I posted, huh?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 4, 2012)

I CANT find the proper .GIF


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


Scissors beat paper.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> I


THATS NOT A GIF
GTFO


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 4, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


My Laptop is pretty crappy, and somehow it posted, I edited the post. And half of the GIF i see over here, I can't find the proper one to respond with!


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 4, 2012)

And rocks beat scissors.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> And rocks beat scissors.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 4, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


Kamehameha!


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Sep 4, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Sep 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Kong Fan said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


>


StupidGIFS.com doesn't allow hotlinking (I found out the hard way, too.)
SO
after going in to the site to see it ...




... nice pic.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll fix it. Fixed.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


The guy has no bones !!!




(and it might just be me or you might have some hotlinking issues there.)


----------



## broitsak (Sep 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Nxenz said:


>


----------



## broitsak (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Nxenz said:


>


----------



## broitsak (Sep 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 5, 2012)

Nxenz said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 5, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 5, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 5, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 5, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 5, 2012)

Castiel said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 5, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 5, 2012)

Gotta love Durarara


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 5, 2012)

Flame said:


>


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 5, 2012)

What was I thinking?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 5, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 5, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>


----------



## broitsak (Sep 6, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

I win


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I win








EDIT : fixed  .


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>







Fixed.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


OH, so with your mental powers, can you use that tennis ball to see my future?




The ball says to me your future lies in northern China.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2012)

oh japan


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> oh japan


----------



## Yumi (Sep 7, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > oh japan


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 7, 2012)

_kbnft said:


>


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 7, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 7, 2012)

_kbnft said:


>


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 7, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## _kbnft (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)

Spoiler: Into the Mouth of Madness









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler




























Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler

























Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)

Anywho...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 10, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


>


Yeah, looks like you've got some problems there.






Spoiler: The rest of us see this



This image has
been hotlinked
from
www.ahazu.com


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 11, 2012)

I have no idea what you people are on about and I'm glad too.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I have no idea what you people are on about and I'm glad too.





Hadrian said:


>


I'll just edit the link here a bit so it's not something your browser has cached and you can see this in a better light ...




fixed.


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

triassic911 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Kong Fan said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 11, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>



Why are the Power Rangers attacking those innocent snowpeople?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


why not?


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 11, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The citizens of Angel Grove have been infected.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


no gif

I MUST KILL YOU


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> DELETED







I guess I should probably cease and desist from images
that pose a potential health hazard, huh?


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I guess I should probably cease and desist from images
> that pose a potential health hazard, huh?


sry for no gif


but she was look at nude guys


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I should probably cease and desist from images
> ...


C'mon, at least he's got a mask on.




...and a cape, too.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


AHHHHH MY EYES


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> AHHHHH MY EYES


Just CONCENTRATE,





try not to think about it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Kong Fan said:
> 
> 
> >


A little slippery?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats on getting the 666th post, nukeboy. 

Here's your prize.


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Congrats on getting the 666th post, nukeboy.
> 
> Here's your prize.


666 post? that was a while ago here my stats



*Active Posts​*279 (0.37 per day)
*Most Active In​*The Edge of the Forum (906 posts)
*Profile Views​*998


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 11, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> 666 post? that was a while ago



In the thread.
The 666th post in this thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Congrats on getting the 666th post, nukeboy.
> 
> Here's your prize.


He got the 666 post!
I am jelly!


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > 666 post? that was a while ago
> ...


not any more


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 11, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>







Gelatinousness wins.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 12, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


party time.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 12, 2012)

*GOOD*
*NIGHT*
*TO ALL*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 12, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Kong Fan said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2012)

KingVamp said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2012)

Less than 10 hours until Nintendo Direct




Party.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


So thin...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2012)

Just HAD to share this one.


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 14, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## WolfSpider (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

Flame said:


>


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 17, 2012)

*



*


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 17, 2012)

Flame said:


>


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## WolfSpider (Sep 17, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


>


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope that truck driver is ok. (Even though I've seen that gif awhile ago)


----------



## mameks (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 18, 2012)

Kong Fan said:


>








EDIT : technical difficulties ... fixed?


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 18, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


>


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2012)

* NUG NUG NUG! *


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> * NUG NUG NUG! *



Racial slurs will not be tolerated.

10% warn added.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 18, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 18, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


>


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## WolfSpider (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## geoflcl (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > * NUG NUG NUG! *
> ...


Yeah, watch out for [member='catboy'] and


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 18, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 18, 2012)

triassic911 said:


>


PARTY


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>







breathless ... and you're welcome.


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 18, 2012)

geoflcl said:


>


----------



## Flame (Sep 18, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 18, 2012)

Flame said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 18, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 18, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>


THAT'S it ... Ditto GO ...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 19, 2012)

/close report delete

This thread doesn't deserve where it's going...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> /close report delete
> This thread doesn't deserve where it's going...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> /close report delete
> 
> This thread doesn't deserve where it's going...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > /close report delete
> > This thread doesn't deserve where it's going...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > /close report delete
> > This thread doesn't deserve where it's going...


----------



## mameks (Sep 19, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> /close report delete
> 
> This thread doesn't deserve where it's going...








now for 

MATRIX BEWBZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




because who needs physics when you can have bewbz


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)

shlong said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > /close report delete
> ...


High school of the dead FTW.
Also



SinHarvest24 said:


> /close report delete
> 
> This thread doesn't deserve where it's going...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> /close report delete
> This thread doesn't deserve where it's going...


Congrats.




Great way to please the masses.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 19, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> /close report delete
> 
> This thread doesn't deserve where it's going...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)

Its Ok squirtle... it happens to everyone...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


>


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 19, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)

K im out of good pokemon gifs.
Zelda time


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> K im out of good pokemon gifs.
> Zelda time


Okay then.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>


Let's dance then.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>







*I RAN OUT OF ZELDA RATHER QUICKLY.*


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)

I gots mo' zelda to make up for ya.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>


It don't work here neither.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

KingVamp said:


>


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 19, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)

Im out of Zelda.
Sonic time


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

alidsl said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 20, 2012)

another bump 




(EoF has been a busy place today.)


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 20, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>


Such fearsome creatures. D:


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 20, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You think that's bad?


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 20, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> You think that's bad?


You can never underestimate the power of "cute"


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 20, 2012)

C-C-C-Combo Maker


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 22, 2012)

This got down near the bottom of the first page in EoF?





Do I need to stop posting stuff and just let it die?


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't let it die!


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 22, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Don't let it die!


Those words need to become pics then.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)

Bottom of the second page of threads?




UNACCEPTABLE ! ! !


----------



## alidsl (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## alidsl (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 25, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


>


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## _kbnft (Sep 27, 2012)

I want moarrrr


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


Need to slim down a bit?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 27, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Need to slim down a bit?



Absolutely not. He's fat and sassy.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Absolutely not. He's fat and sassy.


The bigger they are ...




... the harder they fall.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 27, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely not. He's fat and sassy.
> ...


Ace thought the same thing, yet...




You know the outcome. :/


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)

True, there are some exceptions




where smallness wins.
but all too many




where it just gets pwned.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 29, 2012)

You *WILL* keep posting here ...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2012)

Also, a good depiction of many a GBAtemp argument.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 30, 2012)

Comet Punch!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 30, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> _*Gatling *_Punch!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## _kbnft (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats on the sticky. 












Can't view it without lagging.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2012)

I love GTA IV.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 30, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> Congrats on the sticky.



I got tired of having to look for the thread.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 30, 2012)

AND ON THIS DAY
NEOSUPAMARIO ACHIEVED WHAT HE HAD BEEN WAITING FOR.
HIS LIFE IS COMPLETE. HIS THREAD IS STUCK/
HOORAH


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 30, 2012)

UFC XL


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## mucus (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 1, 2012)

Castiel said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

*      you shude make me op*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

best game ever


----------



## Dartz150 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2012)

Dartz150 said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, and





nukeboy95 said:


> *	  you shude make me op*


YESSS MMAASSTTEERR




*fruitlessly searches for "change OP" button*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Oh, and
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*          you shall obay*


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> *		  you shall obay*


Awaiittiiinngg Ordderrsss


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > *		  you shall obay*
> ...





Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > *		  you shall obay*
> ...







* 	  kill the one named Maxternal*


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> * 	  kill the one named Maxternal*


Be ... patient ... I'm ... working ... on ... it ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > * 	  kill the one named Maxternal*
> ...







O and pick me up some gold


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 3, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> O and pick me up some gold


Sorry ... too late ...




... no hands left ... no gold pick up.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > O and pick me up some gold
> ...






  good now revive your self


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 3, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> good now revive your self


Mii Zombii now ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> *Mii *Zombii now ...




whay are you playing wii?


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 3, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> whay are you playing wii?


Wii U, actually




close, though.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > whay are you playing wii?
> ...


im wrong...
abandon  SHIP


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 3, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> im wrong...
> abandon  SHIP


Get back here.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > im wrong...
> ...


no gif so idk


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 3, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Get back here.
> ...


Nooooo




Why does it not work?!?!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 3, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 3, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Am I the bottle?


_Didn't quite catch_ the connection there.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the bottle?
> ...


yes you are the bottle


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> yes you are the bottle


Ok, well then ... I continue


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

Flame said:


>


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 5, 2012)

Maxternal said:


>


Reminded me of Class of 3000.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 5, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Reminded me of Class of 3000.


psychedelic, maaaaannnnn


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 6, 2012)

YES A GIF'S THREAD!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 6, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> YES A GIF'S THREAD!!!


Let the "Responding with GIFs" begin ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 6, 2012)

*P O K E'M O N!*​


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 6, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *P O K E'M O N!*


kinda tripy


----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 6, 2012)

WolfSpider said:


>


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## _kbnft (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Oct 7, 2012)

amaro said:


>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2012)

Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 7, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


how did that happen


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 8, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> how did that happen



Try it yourself. Seriously. It's neat.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > how did that happen
> ...


Basically igniting the smoke, which causes a chain reaction, buring the CO2 linked to the wick. (ok I know I' spouting BS to make myself sound smart. Anyway. GIFS TIME!!!)


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Basically igniting the smoke, which causes a chain reaction, buring the CO2 linked to the wick. (ok I know I' spouting BS to make myself sound smart. Anyway. GIFS TIME!!!)


CO2 isn't flamable - in fact, it suppresses fire. It's actually the wax vapour which catches on fire - it's highly flamable and once the smoke clears away and the vapour is in immediate neighbourhood of oxygen as well as an ignition source, it lights up and leads the fire to the wick. /smartass

Flamable GIF:





I had nowhere to post this in but I found it entertaining, so yeah...


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically igniting the smoke, which causes a chain reaction, buring the CO2 linked to the wick. (ok I know I' spouting BS to make myself sound smart. Anyway. GIFS TIME!!!)
> ...


Thanks. LOL But remember, I did say I was spouting BS. XD 
Damn I need to get back into chemistry chiz, I'm forgetting my stuff. LOL
Anyway, ANOTHER GIF!!!


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 8, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 8, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 8, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 8, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 9, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >


need more pumpkin


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Oh, dancing! You know who else likes dancing?


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 9, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> need more pumpkin


Just ran out of Bush




but don't let the party stop.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I've seen this gif in this thread...


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 9, 2012)

While we're all dancing ... I'll just put this here :





Spoiler: Also ... did I miss something?



[member='_kbnft']


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 9, 2012)

Must be glitched, my picture is normal.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 9, 2012)

Must be a repeated cache problem of sorts in my browser then . . . Oh well.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 10, 2012)

Check, and Mate.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>



I'm CJ from Grove Street.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm CJ from Grove Street.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 11, 2012)

^WIN


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2012)

I always hated the annoying ass goddamn penguin.




Seriously how can there be two babies and one of them ISNT yours penguin mama? WTF


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 11, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> ^WIN


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


>


Let the failfest begin !!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 12, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/47664-temper-pics/page__pid__4424475__st__5550#entry4424475
Bortz, this is a clear example that you need to lay off those AMPS


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## _kbnft (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 13, 2012)

*watches [member='gahars'] TRY to leave with style*


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Oct 14, 2012)

Castiel said:


>


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 14, 2012)

Castiel said:


>


The aliens have started playing our games!


----------



## amaro (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 15, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> The aliens have started playing our games!


----------



## amaro (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## _kbnft (Oct 17, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> -snip-



Reminds me of Brawl+ warning.






Do not beat your wife, the kids are weak and forgetful.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

Castiel said:


>


That makes me nervous


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 17, 2012)

Keep it thrusting!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

More gun related thrusting.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


>


You made me hungry for watermelon
but all I haz is a sucker. (a watermelon sucker)


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

OMG CUTE OVERLOAD


----------



## amaro (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2012)

I really love ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 30, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> OMG CUTE OVERLOAD


----------



## Gahars (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 31, 2012)

Gahars said:


>


----------



## Gahars (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## loco365 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 1, 2012)

Team Fail said:


>


----------



## amaro (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 2, 2012)

BEST GIF OUT ANY​​

​YOU CANT BEAT THAT​


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> BEST GIF OUT ANY





nukeboy95 said:


> ​
> 
> ​YOU CANT BEAT THAT​


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 2, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


 
That, sir, is just gross. You never go bass-to-mouth!


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 2, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


----------



## broitsak (Nov 3, 2012)

amaro said:


>


Wait, that guys looks like Anthony from smosh (youtube).


----------



## Gahars (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2012)

Is this the greatest gif on the internet?

I'll let you decide for yourself, but the answer is "Yes".


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 6, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Nov 10, 2012)

amaro said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 10, 2012)

Nxenz said:


>


What about me? I'm ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 12, 2012)

Brace yourselves.


----------



## amaro (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2012)

Gee, thanks... Costello?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


 
I'll be honest. I fapped to that.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 14, 2012)

Avengers, ASSEMBLE!


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Nov 15, 2012)

Spoiler:  YAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2012)

Can we get that gif above spoilered? Or just removed entirely? Seriously, it's pretty obnoxious.

Anyway, the names' Bond, James Bonds.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2012)

Why have I not played this game?


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 19, 2012)

what is that game


----------



## Gahars (Nov 19, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> what is that game


 
Just Cause 2.


----------



## amaro (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 24, 2012)

How to avoid flame wars.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2012)

Hawt Shiz im dying 



















And now a fat chick and a cat


----------



## Another World (Nov 28, 2012)

-another world


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2012)

For the record, that's not snow; we call that "delivery day" at the Montana estate.


----------



## Another World (Dec 2, 2012)

-another world


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 3, 2012)

The gooper blooper song is SOO GOOD -


----------



## Another World (Dec 3, 2012)

^^ how is that a GIF?






-another world


----------



## Gahars (Dec 7, 2012)

Damn, Santa's got game.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


>


Same cat? Kinda looks like it ... but it might just be the white background.




optical illusion.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 10, 2012)

We call this "Zan-griefing"


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Dec 11, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N6 said:


>


Let's dance ...


----------



## Gahars (Dec 12, 2012)

Made a gif from the recent Last of Us trailer. Should come in handy...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Dec 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


>


 
I must go, my home planet needs me.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 12, 2012)

Help im developing a sever obsession with reversing gifs


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Help im developing a sever obsession with reversing gifs





Gahars said:


> I must go, my home planet needs me.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Another World (Dec 13, 2012)

-another world


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 13, 2012)

Another World said:


> -another world


A related non-gif that's gif related (ex-gif)


----------



## Another World (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

I find joy in other's pain this morning


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I find joy in other's pain this morning


Have some more joy then.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

Its a good day









This last one if for @Vulpes Abnocto because its so dang cuteee




Omg the dogs little mouth like "ooOOhha yeahh its so good to meet you!"


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


>


That one just reminded me of this


----------



## Gahars (Dec 19, 2012)

Who said all these gifs have to be funny? Let me drop some knowledge here.






And that's how you lockpick.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 19, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Who said all these gifs have to be funny? Let me drop some knowledge here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the Elder Scrolls IV was really accurate...


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 19, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Who said all these gifs have to be funny? Let me drop some knowledge here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next lesson : History (WWII)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Dec 19, 2012)

While we're posting disturbing images ...


----------



## Gahars (Dec 22, 2012)

Gymnastics aren't for everyone.


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Dec 23, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Gymnastics aren't for everyone.


true


----------



## Gahars (Dec 24, 2012)

Deep thoughts.


----------



## Flame (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Dec 27, 2012)

Flame said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Jan 8, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> /JPEG snipped


Sorry, but no matter how far you zoom in, it's STILL not a GIF.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jan 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Just can't stop watching




don't know why.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 23, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


>


not anymore


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jan 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> O.O


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 23, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


Wow, its just like 3DS 3D! Slight movement and it disappears!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2013)

Castiel said:


>


 
Woah, man. I know I'm late, but I can so relate.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## chavosaur (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jan 24, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 28, 2013)

;O;


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 4, 2013)

When people say I just make puns.


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> When people say I just make puns.


 







i swear this is a gif.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> i swear this is a gif.


WOW
I looked at this post SO many times before I actually saw that one move.




I actually had to right click and make sure it WAS really a GIF.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 10, 2013)

One art, please!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Feb 11, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


>


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Feb 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> One art, please!


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 16, 2013)

I love Japan, but sometimes I just don't know what are they thinking about...! Helicockter?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Feb 19, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Attila13 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## broitsak (Mar 5, 2013)

Castiel said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 5, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> ​


 
i just now realized you quoted me twice in that post (page 49)


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i just now realized you quoted me twice in that post (page 49)


Admittedly slow response time and you didn't even _respond with a GIF_.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Mar 6, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 6, 2013)

Walking in a dark cemetery inside a forest, and I'm like this:


Spoiler:  '.'










Suddenly I hear a voice and:


Spoiler: o.O










And it was Slenderman!


Spoiler: T.T










Now I'm dead...

The End


----------



## broitsak (Mar 6, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> Walking in a dark cemetery inside a forest, and I'm like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  '.'
> ...


Creepy story o.o


Spoiler


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 6, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> Walking in a dark cemetery inside a forest, and I'm like this:
> Suddenly I hear a voice and:
> And it was Slenderman!
> Now I'm dead...
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Mar 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 7, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> ""


----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Attila13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


>









Spoiler: xD


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

Only the dead may know rest.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>









Spoiler: Oh, and ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Spoiler: Oh, and ...


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Bandwidth exhausted fail
(can't see the image)


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 11, 2013)

Castiel said:


>


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2013)

Found out that Bowie was in Zoolander and knew I had to immortalize it in gif form.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 11, 2013)

Castiel said:


>





nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Mar 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Cat abuser,  I hiss at you.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Mar 26, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


>


My childhood, DESTROYED!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Apr 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> snip


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 4, 2013)

...


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 4, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Another slightly animated logo:




... or sig ... or whatever.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Attila13 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Attila13 (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 5, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Apr 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Let's DANCE.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Apr 16, 2013)

shadowmanwkp said:


> Put on your red white shoes and dance the blues.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 24, 2013)

*keeps dancing by himself*


----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Apr 26, 2013)

daft punk? well, I got a ... umm ... moon GIF


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 26, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> daft punk? well, I got a ... umm ... moon GIF


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (May 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Nope, fake, cat's NEED hands to do stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 2, 2013)

I wasn't able to upload another funny gif i had so this will have to do.


Meh it's not the one i was going to upload but it may be even better  V:


----------



## Attila13 (May 5, 2013)

So....who's gonna guess the weird part about this picture? 





Come on already, you perverts!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 6, 2013)

i was never here


----------



## Maxternal (May 6, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


>


NOOO, don't eat him
I'll save him


----------



## Attila13 (May 6, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 12, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


----------



## izzydeank (May 14, 2013)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 14, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## izzydeank (May 14, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


>


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 14, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (May 14, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Yeessss




let the pain
FLOOWWW


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (May 14, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> /snip


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 15, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>





CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 16, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 16, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 16, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 16, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 16, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 16, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dangy (May 18, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


>


----------



## Dangy (May 18, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (May 18, 2013)

I'm gonna nuke you!


----------



## Dangy (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Attila13 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Another World (May 19, 2013)

-another world


----------



## Attila13 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (May 21, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> I'm gonna nuke you!


 


Dangy said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (May 22, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

dont ask


----------



## Maxternal (May 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> dont ask


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (May 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (May 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Attila13 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (May 23, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


----------



## Flame (May 23, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (May 23, 2013)

Flame said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 23, 2013)

Flame said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (May 24, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


XDD


----------



## Maxternal (May 24, 2013)

EDIT : noooooooooo broken link.
EDIT2 : well, at least something related.


----------



## Attila13 (May 24, 2013)

Oh yeah! More!


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Attila13 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2013)

Respond with jifs.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> Respond with jifs.


Don't you mean yiffs? 

_*cue Rydian_


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't you mean yiffs?
> 
> _*cue Rydian_


No. No I do not.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> No. No I do not.


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


>


----------



## Foxi4 (May 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> _*WUT?*_


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (May 24, 2013)

Veho said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (May 30, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>







bump ... crash !!!


----------



## DJPlace (May 31, 2013)

this became unsticked LOL!!

also


----------



## Maxternal (May 31, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> /snip


*notices lack of movement*
*looks closer*
*sees JPG*


----------



## Attila13 (May 31, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> *notices lack of movement*
> *looks closer*
> *sees JPG*


His destiny:


----------



## Maxternal (May 31, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


and I respond with




more animated violence


----------



## Attila13 (May 31, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> more animated violence


Place your bets:
Leonidas vs Chuck Norris ?


----------



## Maxternal (May 31, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> Place your bets:
> Leonidas vs Chuck Norris ?


If it's a tie ... do I win the bet or lose ?




just can't figure it out.


----------



## Attila13 (May 31, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> If it's a tie ... do I win the bet or lose ?


You win!


----------



## Maxternal (May 31, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> You win!


----------



## Attila13 (May 31, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> killer "*SNAKE*" GIF


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc268/Blue_Rhino/Kangaroo_kicks_kid.gif[/img]


 
broke image


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> broke image


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 20, 2013)

I want her!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 20, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


nice dance.
merkel likes this


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 20, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


> nice dance.
> merkel likes this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no view


Can't view the image!


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 20, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2013)

ITS SUMMER


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 21, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> ITS SUMMER


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 21, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 21, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 22, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>







keep looking.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> keep looking.


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Snap out of it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Snap out of it.


 
i dont want to _taco_ about it


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i dont want to _taco_ about it


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Now I'm getting hungry


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Now I'm getting hungry


 
THEN GET HUNGRY *evil laugh*


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> THEN GET HUNGRY *evil laugh*


NOOOOOOOO
[broken crap] .... fixing


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> NOOOOOOOO
> [broken crap] .... fixing


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> THEN GET HUNGRY *evil laugh*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


 




bet you did not see that coming


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> bet you did not see that coming


nope, didn't see it at all, actually.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> nope, didn't see it at all, actually.


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


NO . . .


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> NO . . .


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


I'll make you feel better




*resists the hunger*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I'll make you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


That's it ... hunger wins.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> That's it ... hunger wins.


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Can't see the pic!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> Can't see the pic!


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 25, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 25, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


Maybe this will help you calm down.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Maybe this will help you calm down.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 26, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 26, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 26, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 27, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Selena laughs at your failure


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 27, 2013)

plot twist


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 27, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> plot twist


What SHOULD have happened to the motorcycle:


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> What SHOULD have happened to the motorcycle:


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 27, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


best gta mod ever


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 27, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> best gta mod ever


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 27, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> "text" post responding to "text" post


"I love to read"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


 
(longer gif)


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> (longer gif)


Even longer


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


>


 
LOL butthurt


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


XDDD


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


> XDDD


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 28, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


The amount of you failing to post the gif doesn't stop to amaze me!


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 28, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> The amount of you failing to post the gif doesn't stop to amaze me!


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jun 29, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


> XDDD


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 29, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 29, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 29, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 29, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 29, 2013)

I know it's been posted here a million times but so relevent.


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 29, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> I know it's been posted here a million times but so relevent.


GIF dance partty !!!!


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 29, 2013)

EDIT :XenForo hates me


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 29, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


 
it tells me its a broken image again D=

nja.. i guess its a funny dancing gif. so i go ahead with that:




Kraftwerk ROCKS


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 29, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


> it tells me its a broken image again D=
> 
> nja.. i guess its a funny dancing gif. so i go ahead with that:
> 
> ...


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 29, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jul 1, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 2, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


> Maxternal edit : I'm actually kinda curious about the cameraman on this one. You can only see his foot there near the end but he landed nicely and conveniently out of the way of the crash ...


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 2, 2013)

i just cant _bear_ this


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i just cant _bear_ this


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 2, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 2, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jul 3, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Come at me bro


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 3, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Come at me bro


 
broken gif


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 3, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> broken gif


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 3, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 3, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


>


Nice fight!


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 3, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> Nice fight!


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 4, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


>







BTW we aren't allowed pr0n in here.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 4, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> BTW we aren't allowed pr0n in here.


Yeah.


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 4, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Yeah.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 4, 2013)

Attila13 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jul 4, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 4, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

Reverse FTW


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Reverse FTW


That gif made me shit


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 9, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


> snip


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 9, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


>


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 9, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


> snip


All of my gerb-luls.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 9, 2013)

BIFFTAZ said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 9, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 9, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 9, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


> snip


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 9, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 10, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jul 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 17, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 17, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 19, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Oh, and also


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jul 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


 


People fail at failing


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> People fail at failing


 it's not their fault




the invisible man made them do it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> it's not their fault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


 

And for no reason at all, a happy fox wagging its tail because I'm random


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, then, backing up ... 





the_randomizer said:


>


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Well, then, backing up ...


 

Couldn't resist


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Couldn't resist


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 29, 2013)

*BUMP!*


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 29, 2013)

There can be only One


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 29, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> There can be only One







Yes.


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 29, 2013)

Or Can There???


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 30, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Or Can There???


ummmm .... no.


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 30, 2013)

The Cake Is Still A Lie


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 30, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> The Cake Is Still A Lie


Maybe the cake is ...




but what about the eye candy?


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 30, 2013)

My Eyes My Eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 30, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


>


Yeah, you're better off staying put




until the effect passes.


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 30, 2013)

Hopefully this is how the World Ends


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 30, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Hopefully this is how the World Ends


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 30, 2013)

Ahh Harry Crumb its been a while....

Wish i could have done this before would of helped plenty


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Ahh Harry Crumb its been a while....
> 
> Wish i could have done this before would of helped plenty
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


Dude, look before you leap.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 2, 2013)

Today's lag is driving me nuts


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 2, 2013)

today




LAG


EDIT : and freaking DOUBLE POSTS !!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Today's lag is driving me nuts


 

I'm so upset I feel like hurting myself with a volleyball


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm so upset I feel like hurting myself with a volleyball


More self inflicted head pain


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> More self inflicted head pain


 

I give up on trying to post here today,


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I give up on trying to post here today,


BUt today




SOO much faster


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Yay, GIR


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> BUt today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Then after that, I was like


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Yay, GIR


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Dude, look before you leap.





Yeah. That's right, I didn't respond with a gif. 
Deal widdit.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 6, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Yeah. That's right, I didn't respond with a gif.
> Deal widdit.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 12, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 12, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 12, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And for no reason at all, a happy fox wagging its tail because I'm random


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Photoshopped?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Photoshopped?


 
nope


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Post with no GIF


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


 
​


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> ​


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Aug 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


Well, take that


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 17, 2013)

Bump





Maxternal said:


>


The correct response was




/bump


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> BumpThe correct response was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

speaking of pain....


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 19, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Way to "burst my bubble"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 20, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Way to "burst my bubble"


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 20, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 21, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 24, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 28, 2013)

*BUMP*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 31, 2013)

i still don't understand.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i still don't understand.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 5, 2013)

This thread is starting to look ....




... dead


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2013)

SmokeyTheDog said:


> My Worst Nightmare


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 6, 2013)

O_O


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> O_O


It's like a freaking transformer O.O


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 10, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Oh, and ...




HA HA, mine moves


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Insert sexual joke*


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2013)

Russian ninja cops FTW


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> *Insert sexual joke*
> [cat]


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 16, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 16, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Ryubot (Sep 24, 2013)

_._


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 24, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Sep 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2013)

Ryubot said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Sep 26, 2013)

This thread needs to go super saiyan!


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2013)

ßleck said:


> This thread needs to go super saiyan!


let's go then


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 27, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> let's go then


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


>


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 27, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


>


On the contrary ...


----------



## ßleck (Sep 27, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> On the contrary ...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 27, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


also this


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 28, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> also this


----------



## ßleck (Sep 28, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 30, 2013)

TwinRetro is nows playing?


----------



## ßleck (Sep 30, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> TwinRetro is nows playing?


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 30, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Oct 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 1, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Oct 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2013)

ßleck said:


> *facepalm*


*faceplant*


----------



## ßleck (Oct 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> *faceplant*


 
*Extreme faceplant*


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Oct 3, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 3, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Oct 4, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


Well, enjoy more eye-bleeding good entertainment then


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 4, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Well, enjoy more eye-bleeding good entertainment then


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


>


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 4, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Oct 4, 2013)

What the hell is going on here!?!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2013)

ßleck said:


> What the hell is going on here!?!


----------



## ßleck (Oct 4, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Oct 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


 
...you broke the doggie trend. You must perish!


----------



## ßleck (Oct 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...you broke the doggie trend. You must perish!


 
Aren't you Dr. Klaw? You should give cats more attention.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Aren't you Dr. Klaw? You should give cats more attention.


 
You're right, I do like stroking pussies...


----------



## ßleck (Oct 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're right, I do like stroking pussies...


 
Okaaaay...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Okaaaay...


 
Oi! Behave ßleck.


----------



## ßleck (Oct 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Oi! Behave ßleck.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't wanna revive the creepy thread so


ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Oct 7, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> I don't wanna revive the creepy thread so


 
Oh, it's coming back...


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 8, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> I don't wanna revive the creepy thread so


Yay, dancing time




(semi-on "topic" wit dat cat theme)


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 14, 2013)

^ Why does no one want to dance with me?


----------



## ßleck (Oct 15, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Yay, dancing time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
THOSE MOVES!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 15, 2013)

ßleck said:


> THOSE MOVES!


Well, if you like those moves ...


----------



## ßleck (Oct 15, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Well, if you like those moves ...


 
Hmmm... Let me try them too.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 15, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Hmmm... Let me try them too.


howbout ...


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 21, 2013)

*continues dancing by himself*


----------



## ßleck (Oct 21, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> *continues dancing by himself*


 
You want to dance? LETS DANCE!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 21, 2013)

ßleck said:


> You want to dance? LETS DANCE!


----------



## ßleck (Oct 22, 2013)

The cats have something to say about all this dancing.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 22, 2013)

ßleck said:


> The cats have something to say about all this dancing.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Oct 22, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Well, my dog can jump too




... sorta


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 22, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Well, my dog can jump too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the cat can do it better


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 22, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> the cat can do it better


pshhh


----------



## ßleck (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> pshhh


 
HAH! You think you're better than me!?! DO YOU WANT TO START A FIGHT!?! BRING. IT. ON!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 28, 2013)

ßleck said:


> HAH! You think you're better than me!?! DO YOU WANT TO START A FIGHT!?! BRING. IT. ON!!!


Just a warning before we start:


----------



## ßleck (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Just a warning before we start:


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 28, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


 
Go nature! Destroy him!




Deploy the meloooooons!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 28, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Go nature! Destroy him!
> Deploy the meloooooons!!!


Watch what MY nature does to YOUR watermelons.




_*;O;*_


----------



## ßleck (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Watch what MY nature does to YOUR watermelons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you doing! That's our only weapon against the zombies!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 28, 2013)

ßleck said:


> What are you doing! That's our only weapon against the zombies!!!


Zombies and robots,




process is the same


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 31, 2013)

ßleck said:


> The cats have something to say about all this dancing.


Oh, and


----------



## ßleck (Oct 31, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Oh, and


 
*Reads*


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 31, 2013)

ßleck said:


> *Reads*


----------



## ßleck (Oct 31, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


Dat laugh...


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 31, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Dat laugh...


----------



## ßleck (Oct 31, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


Next scenario:


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 31, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Next scenario:


STOP DAT SINGIN


----------



## ßleck (Oct 31, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> STOP DAT SINGIN


 
Hah! I cleverly disguised myself. Just try to find and stop me.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 31, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Hah! I cleverly disguised myself. Just try to find and stop me.


----------



## ßleck (Oct 31, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 31, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 1, 2013)

AsPika2219 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 1, 2013)

happy Halloween


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> happy Halloween


yay, costumes FTW


----------



## JohnSmitten (Nov 1, 2013)

don't wanna be uploading some lame gif's but I'll say, I am totally digging beyonce's gif here


----------



## ßleck (Nov 1, 2013)

JohnSmitten said:


> don't wanna be uploading some lame gif's but I'll say, I am totally digging beyonce's gif here


 
No gif?


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 1, 2013)

*looks at GIF*


JohnSmitten said:


> -->  <--


*Looks at Beyonce*







**fails to see the resemblance**


----------



## ßleck (Nov 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> **fails to see the resemblance**


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 1, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


*jumps on the back of car*


----------



## ßleck (Nov 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> *jumps on the back of car*


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 1, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Nov 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## MisterGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Nov 4, 2013)

MisterGryphon said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 4, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Nov 5, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 5, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


You make it look too hard.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Nov 6, 2013)

Wombo Combo said:


>


----------



## MisterGryphon (Nov 7, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Nov 7, 2013)

MisterGryphon said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 7, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


fixed


----------



## ßleck (Nov 7, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> fixed


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 8, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


Medals are for wusses


----------



## ßleck (Nov 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Medals are for wusses


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 8, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


*No, for approval you move your head like this.*


----------



## ßleck (Nov 9, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> *No, for approval you move your head like this.*


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 9, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


*sees black and white*
NEADZ MOAR *COLORS*


----------



## ßleck (Nov 9, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> NEADZ MOAR *COLORS*


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 9, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Nov 9, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


 
I... Must... Pokémon...


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 9, 2013)

ßleck said:


> I... Must... Pokémon...


----------



## ßleck (Nov 9, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 9, 2013)

ßleck said:


> (apparently the site doesn't allow hot linking)


Can't see your image




so we'll just wave at you.


----------



## ßleck (Nov 9, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Can't see your image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Woops. I meant:


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 9, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Woops. I meant:


In that case, let me sleep


----------



## ßleck (Nov 10, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> In that case, let me sleep


 
Time to wake up!


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 12, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Time to wake up!
> [404'd again]


Wake up? But I have a "cold"




(the fiery kind)


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 12, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Wake up? But I have a "cold"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 12, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


>


Because ...


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 12, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Because ...


 
But i... like... big ORANGES!


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 12, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> But i... like... big ORANGES!


On the contrary ...


----------



## ßleck (Nov 13, 2013)

404'd again... 404'd again... 404'd again...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Nov 13, 2013)

king_leo said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 16, 2013)

This needs to be pinned again


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 16, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Crumbs eh?


----------



## Flame (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Nov 18, 2013)

Flame said:


>


Don't take this personally but ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 18, 2013)

R.I.P Rotary Engine


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 18, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> R.I.P Rotary Engine


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 22, 2013)

ßleck said:


> 404'd again... 404'd again... 404'd again...


no ... HAPPY!!!


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 22, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> no ... HAPPY!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 22, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Nov 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Nov 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Nov 25, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


*accompanies*


----------



## ßleck (Nov 26, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> *accompanies*


Let the dancing begin!


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 26, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Let the dancing begin!


----------



## ßleck (Nov 26, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


 
You know what that kind of lame dancing makes me want to do?


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 26, 2013)

ßleck said:


> You know what that kind of lame dancing makes me want to do?


----------



## Zeliga (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 27, 2013)

Zeliga said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Nov 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 27, 2013)

ßleck said:


>







Baseball bats fix everything.


----------



## ßleck (Nov 28, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Baseball bats fix everything.


 
Things always get better if you hit the problem with something hard.


----------



## Zeliga (Nov 28, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Things always get better if you hit the problem with something hard.







I'm just backing of there is no need for violence...


----------



## ßleck (Dec 2, 2013)

Zeliga said:


> I'm just backing of there is no need for violence...


 
You're right. I'm sorry world!


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 2, 2013)

ßleck said:


> You're right. I'm sorry world!


*joins the fun*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Dec 3, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Having fun with those extra big ones? How 'bout this?


----------



## ßleck (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Dec 3, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Dec 3, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 3, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Dec 3, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


That's it.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 3, 2013)

ßleck said:


> That's it.


----------



## ßleck (Dec 3, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


 
Yay. Office destruction party.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 3, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Yay. Office destruction party.


----------



## ßleck (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello? Where did the fun go?


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 12, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Dec 12, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 12, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Dec 12, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 12, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


heh ... turtles


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 14, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Jan 23, 2014)

*HEY, LOOK AT ME*




*bumps his favorite thread, and runs*


----------



## ßleck (Jan 23, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> *HEY, LOOK AT ME*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 23, 2014)

*...continues...*


----------



## ßleck (Jan 24, 2014)

*Waiting for more entertainment*


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 24, 2014)

ßleck said:


> *Waiting for more entertainment*


*attempts to entertain*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Maxternal (Jan 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>


*joins the party*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 24, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> *joins the party*


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 25, 2014)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 25, 2014)

*realizes this GIF probably ruined all laughter from the previous one*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 25, 2014)

Let's be honest here: This is what happens when the average GBAtemper meets a member of the opposite sex.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Let's be honest here: This is what happens when the average GBAtemper meets a member of the opposite sex.


 
Especially when they're related LIKE THAT SITUATION WAS YEAH GAHARS I WATCH THAT SHIT COME AT ME.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Especially when they're related LIKE THAT SITUATION WAS YEAH GAHARS I WATCH THAT SHIT COME AT ME.


 


Spoiler



I'm... I'm not the only one here?

MY MAN!


 
EDIT: Oh, right, gif. Uh, here you go.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 25, 2014)

0


----------



## ßleck (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## osirisjem (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## BMinkie (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Maxternal (Jan 27, 2014)

BMinkie said:


>


----------



## ßleck (Jan 27, 2014)

Maxternal said:


>


 
I NEED SOME FOOD TO WATCH THIS!


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 27, 2014)

ßleck said:


> I NEED SOME FOOD TO WATCH THIS!


heh ... food


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 27, 2014)

osirisjem said:


>


Oh, and ...


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 28, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> > <img>
> 
> 
> heh ... food
> <img>





Maxternal said:


> > <img>
> 
> 
> Oh, and ...
> <img>







;0;


----------



## ßleck (Jan 28, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> ;0;


 
Triple post?


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 28, 2014)

ßleck said:


> Triple post?







evil X3


----------



## ßleck (Jan 29, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> evil X3


 
Don't worry. Nobody will know.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 30, 2014)

ßleck said:


> Don't worry. Nobody will know.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 3, 2014)

*is worried about what he sees relative to this thread*


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Feb 8, 2014)

Without more people joining in...


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 11, 2014)

ßleck said:


> Without more people joining in...


----------



## ßleck (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Chocolina (Feb 21, 2014)

And I wanna post a nsfw one but i dont know


----------



## ßleck (Feb 21, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> And I wanna post a nsfw one but i dont know


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 21, 2014)

Chocolina said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 7, 2014)

*wanders everywhere looking for more participants*




*finds no one*


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## locolol (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Maxternal (Mar 10, 2014)

locolol said:


>


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 3, 2014)

just to fuck up everybody day, look at this.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 3, 2014)

Logan97 said:


> just to fuck up everybody day, look at this.


 
Why was i quoted on this


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 3, 2014)

nukeboy95 said:


> Why was i quoted on this



I Made a mistake, also that skeleton gif was awesome, I had to take it lol.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 4, 2014)

nukeboy95 said:


> Why was i quoted on this


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 5, 2014)

Logan97 said:


> just to fuck up everybody day, look at this.


WRONG HEAD





GET IT OFF


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 25, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> WRONG HEAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is fighting time!!!


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 25, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


> Is fighting time!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 26, 2014)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 29, 2014)

BrightNeko said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 2, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


>


 
DAT FACE


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 3, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> DAT FACE


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 3, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


>


 
404 Error Not found. Link IS DEAD


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Aug 3, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


> 404 Error Not found. Link IS DEAD


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 3, 2014)

Logan97 said:


>


DEM TEARS


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 4, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> DEM TEARS


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 4, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 5, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


>


 




NOPE nothing to see here


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 5, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> NOPE nothing to see here


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 5, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


>


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 10, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


>


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 10, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 10, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


>


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 18, 2014)

WE NEED MOAR GIFS


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 23, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


> WE NEED MOAR GIFS


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 23, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


>


 





Oh! Yeah!!!


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 23, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


> Oh! Yeah!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 23, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


> Oh! Yeah!!!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 5, 2014)

Maxternal said:


>


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


>


 
Hot linking apparently disabled on that image

*sits and waits for something he can see*


----------

